# New Member



## NightRider (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm a retired gentleman and have recently built a few military dioramas. There are no resources here in this small community where I can gain advice or help, so I'm pretty much on my own. Most everything I've learned so far has been from tutorial videos on Youtube. Anyone that wants to discuss military,(primarily WWII era), dioramas please give me a shout...thanks!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to HT


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

NightRider said:


> I'm a retired gentleman and have recently built a few military dioramas. There are no resources here in this small community where I can gain advice or help, so I'm pretty much on my own. Most everything I've learned so far has been from tutorial videos on Youtube. Anyone that wants to discuss military,(primarily WWII era), dioramas please give me a shout...thanks!


Welcome Nightrider!

You picked a great place here on HobbyTalk. I've always had my questions answered.

I believe the majority of us are in a position where local help is not available.
At one time there was a local group where I live but I stopped going because of the constant bickering. If one were not into cars or armor there was nothing for you. I don't know if they are even still around. At one time they would occasionally place flyers in Hobby Lobby and the two local hobby shops. I haven't seen any in at least 3 years. 

Hobby forums and YouTube are great resources.


----------

